

Video-On-Demand archive for esports tournaments. A new era where the nerds rule - Fable
http://clash.gg/vods/gsl

======
Fable
I am truly looking forward to a day where spending your free time in front of
a computer isn't regarded as anti-social and a waste of time. The rise of
esports can do exactly that. For the first time in history kids are becoming
millionaires playing video games on a professional level. Countries around the
world are slowly introducing athletes visa for professional gamers. Schools
are launching esports programs. 30 million people watched the League of
Legends finals in 2013 and they had 8 million concurrent viewers. The era
where physical prowess was the only way for kids to prove themselves is slowly
coming to an end.

